# Need a little help?



## Gottabenutz (May 11, 2010)

I have a post on the barter board offering to help with chores in exchange for being able to park/stay in my pop-up camper. Thought maybe someone on this group could use a little boost in cleanig for the holiday.
And please don't feel bad if your place is a mess...I used to clean houses (and still do on occasion; besides my own). If you're just a messy person or a pack rat; maybe we can help each other. Check out the thread on barter section or you can PM me. I am in Virginia and tentatively plan to travel mayber 400-600 mile radius of Richmond VA. And will only be on the road for a week.


----------

